# Seascapes



## marcookie (Sep 2, 2018)

I did not find an image collection with this topic... strange! 
Everything at the waters' edge, I'd enjoy seeing your best compositions.

Here is one that I shot on a drizzly sunrise in Acadia National Park. The sun disappeared under the clouds during the 30 s exposure, which gave a softer look to the reflections on the wet boulders and on the sea.








Technical details: 4x5 Portra 160 - 30s f32 - 80 mm Schneider super symmar XL - slightly cropped

Here there is a video where I talk about this shot on location, if you are interested
[video=youtube;tNYGVmmiPug]


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2018)

marcookie said:


> I did not find an image collection with this topic... strange!
> Everything at the waters' edge, I'd enjoy seeing your best compositions.
> 
> Here is one that I shot on a drizzly sunrise in Acadia National Park. The sun disappeared under the clouds during the 30 s exposure, which gave a softer look to the reflections on the wet boulders and on the sea.
> ...



Beautiful and one of my favorite places!  Great idea for a theme and I agree there should be one already.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2018)

Here’s a favorite of mine from Hawaii in 2013 when I really had no clue what I was doing.  Had a very helpful photo guide on this sunrise tour and he helped with the settings.  Nikon 5100 and 18-105mm.  ss 200, f/7.1, ISO 160


----------



## marcookie (Sep 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Here’s a favorite of mine from Hawaii in 2013 when I really had no clue what I was doing.  Had a very helpful photo guide on this sunrise tour and he helped with the settings.  Nikon 5100 and 18-105mm.  ss 200, f/7.1, ISO 160



I like how the pools have a similar shape to the clouds!


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's one I took today. I was initially trying to get some action shots of surfers but I picked the only day they weren't any out there 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Sep 5, 2018)

marcookie said:


> I did not find an image collection with this topic... strange!
> Everything at the waters' edge, I'd enjoy seeing your best compositions.
> 
> Here is one that I shot on a drizzly sunrise in Acadia National Park. The sun disappeared under the clouds during the 30 s exposure, which gave a softer look to the reflections on the wet boulders and on the sea.
> ...



Excellent image! I've shot Acadia and know how much the conditions need to line up for a shot like this to happen.

Nominated for POTM


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 5, 2018)

Took this yesterday afternoon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 5, 2018)

And this one


----------



## marcookie (Sep 5, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> Here's one I took today. I was initially trying to get some action shots of surfers but I picked the only day they weren't any out there View attachment 162614
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Haha just go back once more 



DarkShadow said:


> Took this yesterday afternoon.View attachment 162737



OO Wow

Did you throw rocks at the side of the image to get the ripples to align perfectly in the center?


----------



## marcookie (Sep 5, 2018)

Destin said:


> marcookie said:
> 
> 
> > I did not find an image collection with this topic... strange!
> ...



Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 5, 2018)

marcookie said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took today. I was initially trying to get some action shots of surfers but I picked the only day they weren't any out there View attachment 162614
> ...


LOL no,I am not that talented.My  luck I would have thrown the camera as the rock by mistake.BTW your shot is Awesome.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice images....


----------



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2018)

I have an old one.  This is from near Welshpool, NB, looking towards Maine.  Fog has just rolled in.


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 5, 2018)

marcookie said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took today. I was initially trying to get some action shots of surfers but I picked the only day they weren't any out there View attachment 162614
> ...


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 5, 2018)

Some fishing at sunset.


----------



## marcookie (Sep 6, 2018)

Rugged coast of the Schoodic Peninsula, Acadia National Park.
4x5 Ektar 100, 15s f32, Nikkor W 135 mm. The wind got to the top of the threes... but it's not to bad.







If you are interested there are more details here (I managed to photograph 2 scenes in half an hour, this never happened before).


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2018)

Rocky Bermuda in the Winter




Bermuda by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## marcookie (Sep 9, 2018)

The last image from my last day in Acadia National Park. It is a sunrise shot, but the golden light was dimmed by some distant clouds.
This particular place is a little bay called monument cove because of the stone structure on the right of the frame.

Hopefully I am planning a trip to Cape Cod to take more seascapes .

This was shot on 4x5 Portra 160 and a 80 mm lens.






As usual for me in the past trips, I am documenting the exposures in some videos. I am working on building a better storytelling. I find it a useful exercise to identify what is my photographic "intent" in a certain location.


----------



## marcookie (Sep 9, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Rocky Bermuda in the Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive for being "winter" light. Really a sense of brightness.


----------



## deep_sea_sailor (Sep 9, 2018)

Here's a few of the Peter Iredale shipwreck in Hammond, Oregon. I also shoot quite a bit in the San Francisco bay when work takes me there. Long exposure photography is a fairly new subject for me and I lack some of the proper equipment, but its certainly something I look forward to investing in.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2018)

deep_sea_sailor said:


> Here's a few of the Peter Iredale shipwreck in Hammond, Oregon. I also shoot quite a bit in the San Francisco bay when work takes me there. Long exposure photography is a fairly new subject for me and I lack some of the proper equipment, but its certainly something I look forward to investing in.



Really like that first one.  Nice composition and tones.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sun lit cliffs at 25 seconds by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Took this about a year ago using a 10 stop screw on filter on my Nikon 18-55 kit lens.  It's only cliffs, but I like the simplicity of it.  This was early morning just after the sun had risen.  What this thread has made me realise is I don't take enough seascapes and I live on the coast near the seaside!!  Have to sort that over the coming months.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## marcookie (Sep 12, 2018)

deep_sea_sailor said:


> Here's a few of the Peter Iredale shipwreck in Hammond, Oregon. I also shoot quite a bit in the San Francisco bay when work takes me there. Long exposure photography is a fairly new subject for me and I lack some of the proper equipment, but its certainly something I look forward to investing in.



Smooth! Keep them coming. I mean the pictures, not the shipwrecks!


----------



## deep_sea_sailor (Sep 27, 2018)

I redid the images recently. I'm a lot more pleased with the final edits here.


----------



## deep_sea_sailor (Sep 27, 2018)

Here's a few from San Francisco too.


----------



## marcookie (Sep 28, 2018)

deep_sea_sailor said:


> I redid the images recently. I'm a lot more pleased with the final edits here.


Good job. I am a big fan of coming back to images. too


----------



## Trblmkr (Oct 2, 2018)

I just posted a few on my thread, but I'll add one here for you as well.  This is from the Outer Banks and this is Frisco Pier, which I've been told has been taken down this past summer.


----------



## marcookie (Oct 2, 2018)

Trblmkr said:


> I just posted a few on my thread, but I'll add one here for you as well.  This is from the Outer Banks and this is Frisco Pier, which I've been told has been taken down this past summer.View attachment 163922



Love the color and the composition, but there is a strange halo around the peer "legs". I don't know if it is from jpeg compression, but I feel it otherwise detracts from a great image.


----------



## Trblmkr (Oct 2, 2018)

Love the color and the composition, but there is a strange halo around the peer "legs". I don't know if it is from jpeg compression, but I feel it otherwise detracts from a great image.[/QUOTE]

Probably because of the long exposure of the waves hitting the legs causing sea spray to be captured. (2 Min exposure)


----------

